# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  نصیب SharePoint 2013

## sarasara

سلام من می خوام SharePoint Server 2013 رو laptop نصب کنم؛ با پیش نیاز هاش و vm هم آشنا هستم؛ متاسفانه laptop من ۴g رم داره در صورتی که تو پیشنیاز شیرپوینت 8g ذکر شده. کسی اطلاع داره اجازه نصب بهم می ده؟

----------


## m.amin1964

شیرپوینت و نمیشه رو ویندوز 10 بالا آورد ؟ حتما باید سرور باشه ؟

----------

